# Grooming Wipes?



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

I'm having a hard time bathing my puppy as is but I'm scared to wash her head and face. I don't want to make a mistake and get water in her ears or nose. Just to be safe I made up my mind and am not gonna try.

Would the grooming wipes for example, Earthbath puppy grooming wipes be a safe alternative for her face, lower mouth and top of her head? It says it is for paws, underbelly and bottom but nothing really clear about using as face wipe. I use eye wipes but I do not use on her whole face and mouth.. 

I'd rather use a face wipe then shampoo or facial scrub when I bathe her weekly. Then have the groomer wash her face and head with shampoo when she starts going to groomer once ever 2 months for a trim.



ear cleaning might be my next question but gonna search on this forum before I start repeating identical threads and you guys start to hate me. lol.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I bathe my malt every week or every two weeks. Going 2 months without an actual bath is too long. I have the Earthbath Grooming wipes and I use them just to clean her paws or bottom area. 
There are quite a few thread here on how to bathe a maltese. I myself still find it difficult to do the face area.


----------



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

I am bathing her body every week with coat handler shampoo and conditioner, not every 2 months.. I am gonna bring her to the groomer every 2 months for a trim and the groomer will bathe her face and head. sorry for the confusion.

the wipes say for paws and belly...but Im looking for wipes that are safe for the whole face and head that I can use every week or more. Just wondering if there the same?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A wipe is not really adequate for the face for a 2 month period. You can soak a washcloth and squeeze over the head, saturate the face. Shampoo. Then rinse. Be sure you get all of it out. 

I use the sprayer on the kitchen sink. Previously I used a squirt bottle for hair color from Sally's.


----------



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

I guess I'll find a good tearless shampoo and watch some videos on washing puppies faces.. I guess the wipes were a bad alternative. :blush:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You really need to wash the head and face too. Every two months just isn't enough. When yeast sets in their little heads get itchy and they rub. It ruins the hair too.
Just go slow and hold onto the pup so there's no jumping out. They get used to it eventually. Be sure to get all the shampoo out. Rinse, rinse, rinse. Water running over the ears generally doesn't go into the ears. Just dry them thoroughly after bathing. Water up the nose happens sometimes. Just stop and let them blow it out.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

This is how I wash the face -
I have him lay down on the counter by the sink and I take a baby wash cloth, wet it, and rub it between and around his eyes. Then do the same with some of his face scrub on it, then finally wet a clean section and go over until the soap is gone. This way you get the face without getting anything else wet, water in the nose, ect.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I also use the wash cloth method for the face. But I think the squirt bottle technique probably works better. I just have to find the right size. Your malt will be squirmy, but you just have to be patient and keep at it.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Try not to be so nervous about using water around their head/face during baths. Try using a cup full of water, and while holding the dog's head downward, pour it lightly to wet the head. Using a baby wash cloth will help around the eye area if you are really nervous. Make sure you use either a tearless shampoo, or Spa Lavish Facial Scrub (which most of us use). Two months is too long to not thoroughly wet and shampoo the head/face, so just dive in and try it!  You can also stuff a small piece of a cotton ball in their ears (lightly inserted...not jammed way down in there of course) to help cover the ear canal and absorb any water that may drip in. It's really not that bad, it's just a matter of just sucking it up and doing it!


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

Aww you're such a good mommy. I use the wipes just for the bottom and paws. I think you can do it. Don't be scared. My pup kind of mellowed out when I bathed him. Maybe he was in shock?  Just kidding. He seemed to rather enjoy it.
Maybe yours will too? And if all else fails, you can use a washcloth to wet, shampoo, and rinse...I learned that on here. It'll probably take more time but it's worth it.


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> Try not to be so nervous about using water around their head/face during baths. Try using a cup full of water, and while holding the dog's head downward, pour it lightly to wet the head. Using a baby wash cloth will help around the eye area if you are really nervous. Make sure you use either a tearless shampoo, or Spa Lavish Facial Scrub (which most of us use). Two months is too long to not thoroughly wet and shampoo the head/face, so just dive in and try it!  You can also stuff a small piece of a cotton ball in their ears (lightly inserted...not jammed way down in there of course) to help cover the ear canal and absorb any water that may drip in. It's really not that bad, it's just a matter of just sucking it up and doing it!


Really great suggestions - just thought I'd add something about the cotton ball - although I'm not sure you want to go this route - 

My daughter recently had otitis of the middle ear so it's been especially important for us NOT to get water in her ears so what the ENT specialist suggested was to yes, gently place a small cotton ball in her ear but then to close it with VASELINE to render it impermeable since cotton will absorb water. Of course, vaseline and fur?? I realize not a good mix but just thought I'd put my 2sense in.


----------



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

thank you everyone!!! Her next bath is Sunday and already bought the Spa Lavish facial scrub.... I will be trying a few different ways and see whats more comfortable for her and I. I am nervous but If the first few times goes well, Im sure ill get over...I just hate that I could hurt her without meaning to!!:OMG!:


----------

